# Visitor's Visa



## xnaseemx (Mar 10, 2014)

I plan to visit Abu Dhabi in May and I am an American citizen. Will it be possible to get a visitor's visa if I only buy a one way ticket or would I need a round trip ticket? How long do they give you a visa for? 1 or 2 months?

Thank you in advance


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I have never shown my ticket to the immigration officer, and yes I have entered UAE with no return ticket. You will be issued a 30 day visa upon entry.


----------



## suncar (Apr 6, 2014)

*Visit visa change exit*

I am on visit visa and got employment visa now. I have to exit airport to airport in 3 days as my visa will expire on 12th, so is it possible if I book a flt to muscat in the morning and have a return flight at evening, to be able to enter muscat and spend few hours in the middle of the day or I should book only immediate return flight. There is a flight which departs 8:30am and comes back to Dubai by 11:30am. and another return flight by the evening.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

suncar said:


> I am on visit visa and got employment visa now. I have to exit airport to airport in 3 days as my visa will expire on 12th, so is it possible if I book a flt to muscat in the morning and have a return flight at evening, to be able to enter muscat and spend few hours in the middle of the day or I should book only immediate return flight. There is a flight which departs 8:30am and comes back to Dubai by 11:30am. and another return flight by the evening.


Unless you have a pre-arranged visa for Muscat you will need to take the immediate flight back. For pre-arranging the visa, MOST LIKELY you will need to apply to the Oman embassy in India as you do not have a resident visa for UAE.


----------



## suncar (Apr 6, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Unless you have a pre-arranged visa for Muscat you will need to take the immediate flight back. For pre-arranging the visa, MOST LIKELY you will need to apply to the Oman embassy in India as you do not have a resident visa for UAE.


Thanks for the prompt reply. I plan to book ticket like 7am dep from Dubai and return to Dubai by 5pm by flydubai. That's t cheapest available. Air Arabia (dep 830am and return 11am)means I have to spend for taxi lik AED 100. So kindly suggest me what I can do.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

suncar said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. I plan to book ticket like 7am dep from Dubai and return to Dubai by 5pm by flydubai. That's t cheapest available. Air Arabia (dep 830am and return 11am)means I have to spend for taxi lik AED 100. So kindly suggest me what I can do.


I cannot suggest anything. 
You need to call up the airline and ask whether you can stay at the airport that long without crossing the immigration. The same plane for flydubai flies back to Muscat - may not be the cheapest. (and flydubai has 4 flights to and from Muscat - surely one of them must be cheap enough)


----------

